#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Social Media Tools to Consider in 2020

## Bhavya

Want some social media tools and apps to streamline your social media marketing workflow? Check out the below social media tools listing from Giraffe Social Media. They've given some handy recommendations to streamline your social media marketing efforts.

----------

